# :( Riley died. :(



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

My bunny Riley died.  He was only 2 years old, too. My mom took a look at him and saw in the area where he goes poop there was something stuck so obviously he chewed something and it got stuck.  I don't know what he chewed. The hutch was safe! Riley was indoors, had food & water, all that was in there was him, hay lining the bottom, his litter pan with safe litter, his dish & a water bottle. Also some bunny toys, too.

I was just in so much shock. I can't believe my two year old bunny Riley died.  It's so hard to stop crying. 

I know that he is in a better place and I gave him a great life but it's so hard to believe he died at two years old! Their life span is 10 years old.  He didn't show any signs of being ill or anything.

Rest In Peace Riley


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm going to move this to our Rainbow Bridge forum, since it seems fitting there.

I've never had a pet bunny. However, as a child, I remember my sister's pet bunny and how much she loved it. I remember too, with clarity, her broken heart and the crying when it passed on. You have my heartfelt condolences.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry, Catlover.


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm sooo sorry, i used to have 5 bunny's and 2 of them were killed at around 6 yrs old, then one died at 11, one we got from someone we knew and we have no idea how old he was when he died, and then one died this yr at 13 yrs old(yes i know very old bunny girl). We have one left and i believe he is 3-4 yrs old.......


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh hun









Bunnies are such sweet, sensitive creatures. Oftentimes, there can be something wrong and we won't know about it until it's too late. Just today, someone else I know lost her rabbit to a heart problem. There was absolutely nothing she could have done.

Please don't blame yourself; things happen that are outside of our control. Riley had two *wonderful* years with you. All those things you described: toys, fresh food, clean water...so many bunnies don't even have those. 

Riley was so very lucky that you cared for him.

It's okay to cry. Big **HUGS**


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

**HUGE HUGS** I am sorry that Riley passed  And he did have 2 GREAT years with you...Buns have an uncanny instinct of hiding pain and illness very well...So you would not have known...


Again HUGS to you


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Awww I am sooo sorry to hear about Riley.  My bunny Princess died a few months ago so I know what you are going through.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry catlover







, big hugs!


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

oh Catlover, I'm so sorry to hear about Riley.  I too lost my pet bunny, Maverick, a year and a half ago very suddenly. He was only a year old. It hurt so much to lose him at such a young age... I had thought I would have him for many more years. 
Sometimes unexpected things happen, though, and we can't do anything about it. Rabbits, especially, are such fragile creatures and its hard to tell when they're not feeling well.
Even though his life was short, Riley had you to love and care for him. He was a lucky bunny to have you, and I'm sure he will always have a special place in your heart. (((HUGS))))


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Hugs*

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cutiekatty4 (Oct 18, 2005)

oh, I'm so sorry to hear that. I have never had a rabbit, but I have had 2 beautiful hamsters die, one was only 4 months old. as rabbits are a lot bigger and you get more attatched to them, I don't know what it feels like, but I'm sure he was happy for 2 years!
*Big Hugs*


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks everybody for the kind words, ECT. I miss him so much.  

It's so hard to imagine that he is gone from me. I thought he'd live a long & healthy life. Well, he lived two wonderful healthy years, though.

*I love you so much Riley! Nothing will EVER take your place*


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am so sorry CatLover...you are so good to the animals. 
((hugs))
Rest in peace Riley


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

awww, hun *hugs* I'm sorry to hear!
 
RIP Riley


----------

